# First Ice



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

I've always figured Dec 20th to be a good start for the ice-fishing season in NE Ohio. (In other words, if we have safe ice before Christmas, it's normally gonna be a good season for us icers)
*
As of Aug 15th, WE ONLY HAVE 127 DAYS TILL FIRST ICE!!*


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

We got on the ice on Indian november 30 2 years ago. We can allwayes DREAM


----------



## ParmaBass (Apr 11, 2004)

Can't wait to see you out there John!


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

126 more days till firts ice i'll be out there 12/23/10


----------



## Steelhead Fever (Dec 31, 2009)

cant wait!!!


----------



## foundationfisher (May 12, 2008)

can't get here soon enough. these 90 degrees are killin me.


----------



## hardwaterfan (Apr 6, 2004)

we'll be back on the ice before you know it..


----------



## CHOPIQ (Apr 6, 2004)

I remember that Guppy, but didn't we have a melt a week after that and had to wait over a month to get back on it?


----------



## Bischoff66 (May 25, 2007)

The conversion kit for my 522 is here just a matter of getting some ICE to use it on. Cant wait.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Hey John! Waiting to try out that shanty I bought off you.
Not in that big a rush yet though.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

That shanty should work real well for ya. You'll certainly feel the difference once you're setup and start wetting a line. Hope you catch buckets full.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks. Having *never* fished out of a shanty before, I'm pumped. Even have a little coleman heater laying around the garage that I'm planning on trying out.


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

Creekcrawler, you will never want to go back.

Can't wait to get out on the ice either!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

CHOPIQ yes the ice lasted about 3 days and went off for about 3-4 weeks but at least we got out early. Last year we got out on Kiser kind of early when the wind made a horseshoe of stack ice about 3 1/2" with the rest of the lake at 1".


----------



## floater99 (May 21, 2010)

Bought myself a shanty for this year also.I usualy sit outside but AGE is catching up with me,or should i say caught me.Cant wait for ice myself I can get warm but you cant always KOOOOL OFF.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

THE COUNT DOWN IS ON
117 Days

10 Hours

23 Minutes 


TILL ICE ON:B


----------



## Guitar Man (Feb 19, 2010)

Tin Guppy said:


> We got on the ice on Indian november 30 2 years ago. We can allwayes DREAM


LAst year november 22, Five of us on my boat caught 140 perch ...it was 72 degrees !


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

I am not holding my breath till the ice is here, but the way my fishing has gone with my boat lately I can allways dream.  Also I just got a 2 man Frabill flipover at yard sale friday, so I want to try it out.


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

In 2005 there were guys on Mosquito Thankgiving weekend. We fished 8 trips in the two weeks prior to New years, then it was done


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

The chill is definitely in the air. I plan on cutting holes by Christmas...first ice December 21.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Months Until Christmas: 3

Days 'til Christmas: 86

Hours Until Christmas: 2068

Minutes Until Christmas: 124065

Seconds Until Christmas: 
744386 & counting


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

fish master said:


> Months Until Christmas: 3
> 
> Days 'til Christmas: 86
> 
> ...


WOW! Did you realy have to do that to me? What a bummer.


----------



## fish master (Dec 24, 2005)

Srry man just itchin:B


stex1220 said:


> WOW! Did you realy have to do that to me? What a bummer.


----------



## Ohio Ice (Feb 8, 2009)

My pick is Dec. 17 at Indian Lake off of Long Island.


----------



## stex1220 (Mar 23, 2009)

fish master said:


> Srry man just itchin:B



Me too! Im still a newbie at it and I cant wait Bass Pro is starting to sell ice stuff already, they like to prey on guys like me itchin to get out on some ice


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

Down to *DOUBLE DIGIT* DAYS till drillin' time begins!!!


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

For some odd reason i'm setting my shanty up this weekend in the back yard. Sunday will be about 75 and sunny, we're almost there !!!!!!!!


----------



## Reel Thing (Apr 5, 2004)

won't be long dogs dish had 1/8" of ice up in Michigan on Friday 27 degrees 
It's a comin
george


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

I've still got a month before I put the boat away.....after that, then I'll take a stab at it!!


----------



## tomb (Oct 9, 2004)

C'mon ICE!


----------



## SGPitman (Apr 23, 2008)

icebucketjohn said:


> I've always figured Dec 20th to be a good start for the ice-fishing season in NE Ohio. (In other words, if we have safe ice before Christmas, it's normally gonna be a good season for us icers)
> *
> As of Aug 15th, WE ONLY HAVE 127 DAYS TILL FIRST ICE!!*


I moved to Wyoming so ill post you guys some pics in a few weeks lol.


----------



## lovin life (Jan 2, 2010)

Gonna miss that enthusium out on the ice this year. Send us some early pics , will ya !


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*First heavy frost this morning., (Monday 11/1). * 

First ice is drawing near.

It's getting close!!


----------



## Lightman (Jul 22, 2008)

John, I am as excited as the next guy, but come on - the big perch have finally moved in and the walleye night bite is just getting started, don't rush the weather!


----------



## Tin Guppy (Mar 20, 2007)

This morning I had 26 degrees at my house. Went to work at a little lake east of CJ Brown and the creek at the north end had a skim of ice on it. This weekend I put a new tent on my treker that I got at a yardsale this summer,I can hardly wait bring on the ICE!!!!!


----------



## TIGGER (Jan 17, 2006)

I had skim ice on my pond this morning in Geauga county.


----------



## hawgjam (Jan 29, 2007)

Cold snap coming in around T-day!!! Come on ice!!!


----------



## snake69 (Sep 26, 2005)

Now we're gettin' close....went to the Ohio River Monday....., on the way down it was 32 degrees and as expected, all ponds and creeks had good skim ice. What wasn't expected? On the way back, 6 hrs later, it was 50 degrees and the ice was still there. Ice must've been a bit thicker than it appeared!! Yea baby, c'mon ice! Now that I put the boat away Friday after Thanksgiving, I'll say Dec 29th will be my first trip out on the ice!! Sooner would be nicer!!


----------



## kozak (Jan 31, 2005)

Accuweather is predicting highs in the low to mid 30s and lows in the 20s and teens for the next 15 days. Makin' ice!!!


----------



## Eliminator (Aug 26, 2006)

icebucketjohn said:


> I've always figured Dec 20th to be a good start for the ice-fishing season in NE Ohio. (In other words, if we have safe ice before Christmas, it's normally gonna be a good season for us icers)
> *
> As of Aug 15th, WE ONLY HAVE 127 DAYS TILL FIRST ICE!!*


Looks like you called it pretty darn accurately John.


----------



## icebucketjohn (Dec 22, 2005)

*send all prizes & awards directly to me!*


----------

